# motor trouble



## draggin bait (Mar 21, 2006)

I have an old (mid 70's model) Evenrude 70 hp outboard. Last time out, it suddenly started running RUFF. Can anyone recomend someone to troubleshoot it for me that wont take me to the cleaners? I live in norfolk. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Before taking it to anyone, have you looked at anything like spark plugs, water in gas (water due to Ethanol issues are popping up everywhere these days) or tried a decarb? If not, you might want to take a quick look yourself 1st.


- Dae


----------



## draggin bait (Mar 21, 2006)

I looked at the plugs and they looked fine. I ran the boat abut 7 miles before it took a dump on me. It was the first time I had it out this year though. When I put it up after striper season, I ran the gas out of the line and put stabilize in the tank.


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Even if the plugs looked good replace them.

Bill

PS Make sure you set the news ones.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

like a jumping around ruff? thats a linkage to the main drive I believe , does it idle ok ? water pump maybe ? aint but so many thing,s it could be


----------



## draggin bait (Mar 21, 2006)

it has a miss in it, and when I hit the throtle, there is no increase in speed. The rpm's don't increase much at all.


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Check your fuel filter screen maybe its pluged up.


Bill


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

- i had an old one too that acted like that- if it dont have a distributor theres a spark box where the plug wires go from the plug to the "box" - check that too


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Get a torque wrench, get the torque specs for the spark plugs for your engine. Probably 18 to 20 foot pounds.
Two cycle engines are tough on spark plugs so replace them before trouble shooting. Its a good idea to replace them at the start of each season.
Make sure the o-ring on each end of your gas hose is in good condition.
If it still has problems then we can go to the next level.
If you want some one to fix it for you, I'd reccomend Steve at Colley Marine on Shore Drive.


----------



## fish-fool (Dec 17, 2004)

I think you probably got it fixed by now, but if not, Steve is an honest fair dude who has treated me well in the past with an evinrude motor. The old Colley Marine storefront on Shore Drive (near Lesner) is vacant now. Steve is behind that store in a warehouse looking building. Call him and tell him the same thing you told us in this post and if he can't tell you over the phone he will have you bring it in. He's a great dude. Never has let me down.


----------



## draggin bait (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips. I tried just about everythng suggested, and still have a problem. I will prob. give steve a call. thanks again.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I had similar issues and it was the oil/fuel mixture.


----------

